# Reds, Reds, Reds



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fished a spot in the Trinity Bay area Saturday morning and the reds where flipping tail everywhere!!! Baitfish jumping everywhere. Couldnâ€™t get them to bite on ****, threw everything but the motor at them. Went back Sunday eve to work the outgoing tide and same thingðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸

Got skunked two days in a row, maybe I should go back to perch jerkingðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

What were they busting on


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

hmmm bring a bow or spear next time?


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

capt2016 said:


> What were they busting on


Looked like shad. I seen several small crabs swimming while fishing also. I had live shrimp and cracked crab, they didnâ€™t want it thou.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gold or silver spoon!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If they are busting shad a spoon like Mojo281 said can do the trick. isf all you have is live shrimp kill one and fish it on bottom with as light a sinker as you can cast.
Try it at least once or twice and just see. It has worked for me in the past when they did that.
They sometimes twitch it a couple of times and then come back and take it. And sometimes just take it when fished on bottom.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

TexasTiger01 said:


> Fished a spot in the Trinity Bay area Saturday morning and the reds where flipping tail everywhere!!! Baitfish jumping everywhere. Couldnâ€™t get them to bite on ****, threw everything but the motor at them. Went back Sunday eve to work the outgoing tide and same thingðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
> 
> Got skunked two days in a row, maybe I should go back to perch jerkingðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just go for Gulf of Mexico trout (aka hardhead)!


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mojo281 said:


> Gold or silver spoon!!


I threw a gold spoon, a few different jigs, redfish assasin, gulp, crankbait, rattletrap, cracked crab on bottom, live shrimp on bottom, live shrimp under cork, and **** near put a piece of beef jerky on the hook!!

Thanks for the advice guys!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

Pearl cocahoe minnow.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Had an encounter with a fast moving open water school a few years back. Couldn't get them to bite anything. One time we were in the front of them and thought it was going to be game on and nothing - all they did was swim under the boat and a few of them hit the boat and made a loud thud. Finally got a hookup after a little more chasing and it was a jackfish that was swimming with them. Go figure. Other days have seen the same thing and it was immediate hookup.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

A very dear man who lived across the street and has fished all of Galveston at least 8-10 times a month since the late 70's, best and most knowledgeable fisherman I know told me something I will never forget in a situation like this.... throw a cast net at them! .... I kid I kid.... he said to throw a gold or silver spoon at least 4 times while another rod soaks a menhaden, or big shrimp. while that soaks, if spoon doesn't work, top water, and if that doesn't work, change up to a paddle tail and slowly retrieve. If none of that works, your boat is in wrong spot, coast away and then 180 degrees from where you were or get out and wade


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did you try drinking too much ... ??


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

The smallest spoon you can throw gold or white just keep casting usually eventually one or two may take it out of 200 casts. Or come back later I've noticed if I can't catch them on a shore in the mornings I can usually get them midday same spot maybe out a little deeper... keep your lure on the bottom seems like they're not chasing just Cruisin The Bottom kicking up crabs.

Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Did you try drinking too much ... ??


This!!! I only had two beersðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤£ Next time Iâ€™ll step up my game!!

Maybe the spoon is was using was too big?? Itâ€™s about 2-1/2â€ long.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

MadMike said:


> Or come back later I've noticed if I can't catch them on a shore in the mornings I can usually get them midday same spot maybe out a little deeper...


Ive seen this before. Reds all over the bank early in the morning wouldn't touch anything I threw at them. Very frustrating. Buddy went back to the same pond mid day with the tide lower and wore em out on a spoon out in the middle. No doubt, the same fish.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

There's no guaranteed way to get them to bite. But fish are very competitive. There are times when you're pulling in redfish (and trout) that two or three others will follow. It's one of my favorite things. I've had my fish come un-hooked, and one of the others instantly snapped the lure up. That was a clue.

This is going to sound made up, but I swear it's true. Sometimes you can thump a lure into a redfish, and get it to flinch. One of the nearby reds will see that and rush in to snatch whatever it was he thinks the other fish was after. You can use a reaction from one fish to provoke a strike from another. You're not going to catch a lot of fish that way, but it's a lot better than catching none. And you only have to catch three to come back to the dock looking like you know what you're doing.

I don't know why they are cruising like that, without eating. We've come up with a lot of theories, but never found one that was a real pattern. But if one fish sees another go after a morsel, a lot of the time it triggers them to go after it, too. Bump one like you're trying to foul hook it, and the other one just sees the movement and the escaping bait. Sort of like running from a dog - sometimes they just can't help themselves.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Flies like chartreuse over white clousers are often good when nothing else will draw a strike from visible feeding redfish. Iâ€™ve had redfish follow a paddle tail, but turn away before striking and then seconds later not hesitate to suck in a smaller, lighter weight baitfish or shrimp pattern. 

Most redfish sight casting around here with fly tackle doesnâ€™t require long difficult casts, especially good casting skill or expensive, technical gear. I mostly use a Cabelas set up that cost less than the average baitcasting rig. Itâ€™s just another arrow in the quiver that can make a difference on those days redfish get extra moody.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*Buggs*

About 4-5 yrs ago I was out scouting with a buddy of mine in West Bay and stumbled on some reds in some shallow water that would not bite anything we had (plastics only). My buddy had a couple fly looking lures that he was given and we tried them out and bam...we finally hooked up! He gave me a few and I've yet to encounter reds that wouldn't bite. If memory serves me right they were called Buggs.
Last spring I went out with Capt Nathan B out of Rockport and we came upon a school of about 200 reds in very shallow water. We inadvertently broke up the school. Picked up a few on a DSL gold glittery bait and then got out and waded to them after we spooked them on the boat. Caught some nice fish that day.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing guys. One of my buddies mentioned trying fly gear to get them to start biting. Sounds like itâ€™s time to round up some fly fishing gear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Use small crab lures, ran into the same problem in the army hole years ago. We cut open the stomachs on what few we caught and guess what was in them. I have seen some soft plastic crab imitations, but the best looking ones are the fly fishing lures. Maybe chunking the fly lures with a water bubble might do the trick .


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

FISHIN COUG said:


> About 4-5 yrs ago I was out scouting with a buddy of mine in West Bay and stumbled on some reds in some shallow water that would not bite anything we had (plastics only). My buddy had a couple fly looking lures that he was given and we tried them out and bam...we finally hooked up! He gave me a few and I've yet to encounter reds that wouldn't bite. If memory serves me right they were called Buggs.


The 1/8 oz. is a little tough to sling. Roy's in Corpus Christi keeps them in stock.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> The 1/8 oz. is a little tough to sling. Roy's in Corpus Christi keeps them in stock.


That's it right there & it worked for us! Same color too...


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

nacho daddy spoon


----------

